# Empadronamiento & Car Purchase



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Something we found... buying a Spanish Car, we had a temporary stumble when we were told Ineeded an up to date Empadronamiento. The process stopped as mine was dated more than 3 months. I had to get a new one and then no problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

This is true, but:

You only need a certificate of empadronamiento if you want to register the vehicle at an address other than that which apperas on your Certificado de Registro.

If you are OK to register the vehicle where you are registered on the list of residents, the gestor should simply use your green card / cert as prooof of address, and no empadronamiento is required.

NOTE also that the system does NOT work like in the UK.

I have my car registered at one address and my driving licence is at another, different address. When I get "caught on radar" by one of those safety devices belonging to the DGT, the fine / notification does NOT go to the address where the vehicle is registered. It goes to the address where the owner of the vehicle has his/her driving licence registered....

Very confusing.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> This is true, but:
> 
> You only need a certificate of empadronamiento if you want to register the vehicle at an address other than that which apperas on your Certificado de Registro.
> 
> ...


Not for us, it goes to where the car is registered - which is useless as it's in the campo and we get no mail there. If it were to go to where our d/l is registered, there would be no problem as that's a PO box.

All that is needed to register a car, is proof of address. This could be your padron, your residency certificate, deeds to a property, utility bill etc. etc.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Not for us, it goes to where the car is registered - which is useless as it's in the campo and we get no mail there. If it were to go to where our d/l is registered, there would be no problem as that's a PO box.


Are you sure? DGT is a national organisation so shouldn't be subject to Spain's all so common regional / provincial variations... you may be thinking of sanctions communicated by local police / town hall maybe?

I actually have three vehicles in my name; 2 of them are registered at address A (where I currently live), one of them is registered at address B (where I used to live) and my driving licence is also registered at address B.

I have had sanctions from the DGT on all three vehicles (yes I know, I should be more careful) and all of them have been sent to address B. 

That said, nothing would surprise me anymore....


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure what you mean by green card or proof of address. When I needed to buy a car here I had no residency (green?) card - only NIE, empadronamiento and property title. The empadronamiento we had was for when we stayed in our new house in March and we came to live permanently in October, so our papers were old. The garage arranged everything for my purchase and explained I must renew my empadronamiento - which we did easily at our local town hall.

Probably if you are a resident this does not apply.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ss-suffolk said:


> Not sure what you mean by green card or proof of address. When I needed to buy a car here I had no residency (green?) card - only NIE, empadronamiento and property title. The empadronamiento we had was for when we stayed in our new house in March and we came to live permanently in October, so our papers were old. The garage arranged everything for my purchase and explained I must renew my empadronamiento - which we did easily at our local town hall.
> 
> Probably if you are a resident this does not apply.


Your location states you are in UK yet your post says you have been living here permanently since October 

If you have been permanently in Spain since October, then, by law, you should have signed on the foreigners list and got your residency certificate/card (green card) by now.

[pedant]You can't actually renew your empadronamiento only the certificate itself [/pedant].

When registering your new vehicle, you need only show proof of address in Spain (can't see how else to explain this). The padron certificate is certainly one such proof but is certainly not the only one that can be used.

So, by now you should be RESIDENT although may not yet be TAX RESIDENT.

Hoping this helps clarify.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Your location states you are in UK yet your post says you have been living here permanently since October
> 
> If you have been permanently in Spain since October, then, by law, you should have signed on the foreigners list and got your residency certificate/card (green card) by now.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing out my location. I am indeed permanently living in Spain and happy with the fact! I have changed the location I have found here on the forum and would be grateful if you could point out where else I am wrong so I can correct it.

We moved here in October 2017 and now have our temporary residence cards which we understand we can renew after the 5 year expiration date for permanent residency. Please correct me here if I misunderstand. We have a house (legal title) near Alcaucín and Tarjetas Sanitaria have just arrived in the post.

I have been advised by our lawyer in Vélez-Malaga that we are now tax resident from 01 Jan this year and we are liable to pay tax both here and UK for the moment. In July we shall be able to get a refund from UK for the tax we pay there.
I hope this helps with the confusion I caused and my apologies for my my profile oversight. I simply wanted to share my experience with buying a car which was very easy with a helpful garage in Vélez.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thank you for pointing out my location. I am indeed permanently living in Spain and happy with the fact! I have changed the location I have found here on the forum and would be grateful if you could point out where else I am wrong so I can correct it.
> 
> We moved here in October 2017 and now have our temporary residence cards which we understand we can renew after the 5 year expiration date for permanent residency. Please correct me here if I misunderstand. We have a house (legal title) near Alcaucín and Tarjetas Sanitaria have just arrived in the post.
> 
> ...


It really wasn't a big issue - I was just confused.

You have the correct documents - many don't realize that the residency card is, indeed, temporary but it doesn't expire. It is purely a personal choice if you wish to replace it with one that states 'permanent'. Even if you don't, you are still considered a permanent resident.

Best of luck for your future in Spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> It is purely a personal choice if you wish to replace it with one that states 'permanent'. Even if you don't, you are still considered a permanent resident.


Sorry for going off topic, but when the OP completes 5 years as a resident, the UK will no longer be in the EU and so there is very little chance he will be given a "permanent" green residency cert., as this is for citizens of member states ony.


----------

